# pineville hunt club Buena Vista,Ga



## pete56 (Dec 24, 2007)

need 4 members on 650 acre club. total members 12
dues are $450 per year due feb 15th call Randy
@ 678-794-4608 Looking for members 08/09 season


----------



## CAL (Dec 24, 2007)

I live within 30 miles of this place and I hunted deer there 50 years ago.Some of the first deer in this part of Georgia were there and some of the biggest too.This is the area where the big Marion Co. deer was killed last year.Am person can't go wrong with this lease!
Free bump!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's another free bump!
Sue


----------



## ALB (Jan 3, 2008)

Any room to camp? How long have you had this property and can I look at the property?


----------

